# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3D Printer and its related parts now available at Affordable Prices

## makemendel

Greetings from Makemendel 3D Printers.We are 3D Printer Manufacturers and offer 3D Printers and its related Components at Affordable Prices.You can checkout the available Products at http://makemendel.com
Also 3D Printer ABS/PLA Filaments now available at 28.50 $.Checkout the Link http://makemendel.com/filaments to know More about it !

----------

